# Terminal-Emulator xterm führt untergeschobene Befehle aus



## Newsfeed (6 Januar 2009)

Angreifer können eine Schwachstelle im freien Terminal-Emulator für X Window xterm ausnutzen, um auf dem System eines Opfers eigene Befehle auszuführen. Dazu genügt etwa das Öffnen einer Log-Datei. Ein Update behebt das Problem.

Weiterlesen...


----------

